

Journalism is treason in Germany - muhpirat
http://advocacy.globalvoicesonline.org/2015/07/30/german-digital-rights-pioneers-investigated-for-treason/

======
creshal
It's a sad tradition:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegel_scandal](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiegel_scandal)

(Interestingly, the Spiegel carefully tries to not have an opinion on the
current scandal and just quotes both sides.)

~~~
muhpirat
Yes, I know that. Its realy sad specialy according to our "Grundgesetz" §5

~~~
schwarze_pest
The Grundgesetz has no Paragrafen.

~~~
muhpirat
Artikel. Sry. You are right.

------
a3n
> Germany's plans to expand domestic Internet surveillance earlier this year.

Sorry if this smells slightly of Godwin's law, but if the internet had been
available from when the Berlin Wall went up until it came down, the Stasi
would not have bothered with neighbors being informants; they would have done
exactly this.

